# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  نماذج الأسئلة

## أحمد السيد متولي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  

*نماذج الأسئلة* 
*1- ما المقصود بمبدأ جنسية الطائرة, وما هو السند القانوني له, وما هي استثناءاته؟* 
*2- ما هي صور القانون الأصلح للمتهم, وما هو معيار تحديده؟* 
*3- ما الفرق بين الجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية؟* 
*4- ما المقصود بالقصد الجنائي ومتى ينتفي عن الجريمة؟* 
*5- ما الفرق بين الإتفاق والتحريض؟*

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

وضح مدى تاثير عقاب الفاعل مع غيرة؟

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

تنافس كلا من (ا)(ب) على شغل منصب ما.ولما ادرك (ا) فرصة (ب) فى الفوز قرر الخلاص منة بقتلة.فقام بشراء سلاح نارى غير مرخص وترصد لقتل (ب) .بعد فترة ظهر (ب) بصحبتة شخص اخر فخشى (ا) من افتضاح امرة.

اجب ما ياتلى؟؟

هل يعتبر (ا) قد شرع فى قتل (ب)؟

هل يعتبر تاجيل (ا) من تنفيذ مخططة من قبيل عدول معفى عنة؟

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

نصت مادة عقوبات على انة يعاقب على جرائم بمقتضى قانون معمول بة وقت ارتكابها ولكن ورد على هذة قاعدة استثناء هام.ما شروط تطبيق هذا الاستثناء؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## علياء محمد سعد

وضح صحة او خطا العبارة الاتية مع تعليل؟


هل تختص محكمة الجنايات بمحاكمة متهمين فى جنايات فقط.جنح محاكمة متهامين جنح فقط؟

----------


## علياء محمد سعد



----------


## حسام جمال محمود

[IMG]3abeerhttp://[/IMG]

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

"الجزء الأول"الباب الأول: مبدأ الشرعية..*هل تعد التافاقيات الدولية مصدرا لقوانين التجريم والعقاب ؟الباب الثاني:نطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات..أ)- من حيث المكان:-1- مبدأ الإقليمية:*هل يسري مبدأ الإقليمية على الاشتراك في الجريمة ؟2-الجرائم الواقعة خارج إقليم الدولة:*اذكر شروط توافر مبدا الشخصية الايجابية ؟ب)-من حيث الزمان:-1-الأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات:*حدد مدى جواز تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي ؟2-سريان قانون العقوبات باثر رجعي:*من صور القانون الاصلح للمتهم أنه "قانون يخفف العقوبة".. وضح ذلك ."الجزء الثاني"الباب الاول:تعريف الجريمة..أ)-مفهوم الجريمة:-*فرق بين الجريمة الجنائية و المسؤولية التقصيرية؟ب)-البنيان القانوني للجريمة:-*الشرط المفترض ينتمي لنظام قانوني غير جنائي .. وضح ذلك .ج)-تقسيمات الجرائم:-1-التقسيم الثلاثي للجرائم:*تكلم عن تقدير التقسيم الثلاثي للجرائم .2-التقسيم وفقا لشكل الركن المادي:ما المقصود بالجريمة الوقتية و الجريمة المستمرة ؟*3-التقسيم وفقا لشكل الركن المادي:*ما هي الجرائم المتعدية القصد ؟الباب الثاني:الاركان العامة للجريمة..أ)-الركن المادي للجريمة التامة:-1-النشاط:*قارن بين النشاط الايجابي والنشاط السلبي ؟2-النتيجة:*التمسك بانقطاع علاقة السببية من الدفوع الجوهرية.. اشرح .3-علاقة السببية:*ما المقصود بعلاقة السببية ؟ب)-الركن المعنوي للجريمة التامة:-1-القصد الجنائي:+عناصره:*ما هي العناصر الجوهرية للقصد الجنائي التي يتعين العلم بها ؟+صوره:*قارن بين القصد البسيط والقصد المشدد .2-الخطا غير العمدي:+تعريفه:*يعد تقدير الخطا مسالة موضوعية.. وضح ذلك .+صوره:*اشرح مخالفة القوانين و اللوائح كصورة من صور الخطا الغير عمدي .+نفيه:*اذكر طرق نفي الخطا غير العمدي .+الجريمة بدون خطا:*تكلم عن الجريمة بدون خطا .

----------


## دينا أحمد محمد الشافعى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 1- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
2-هل يعد الشرط المسبق ضرورى  لوقوع الجرائم نعم أم لا مع ذكر السبب؟
3-قارن بين المذهب الموضوعى والمذهب الشخصى مع بيان بأى المذاهب أخذ به القضاء المصرى؟
4-وضح الفرق بين العدول الايجابى والتوبة الايجابية من حيث لحظة وقوع كل منهما مستدلا على ذلك بذكر أمثلة مع بيان عقوبة كل منهما؟
5- هل يمكن الجمع بين الجريمة الجنائية والمسئولية التقصيرية مع بيان الفرق بين الجريمتين؟
6-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال على هذا؟

----------


## mohamed ali moustafa

*1-اكتب فى سريان قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان ؟؟
2-اكتب فى اوجه الشبة والاختلاف بين الجرائم العمدية وغير العمدية ؟ 
*

----------


## مها عبدالكريم

نماذج الاسئلة:-
1- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
2-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال-
3- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
4-وضح مفهوم الجزاء الجنائى مع ذكر خصائصة بالتوضيح ؟
5-وضح صور اسباب الباحة مع ذكر الشروط العمة لاستعمال الحق كسبب للاباحة ؟
6-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال على هذا؟
*7- ما الفرق بين التحريض والمساعدة و الاتفاق*؟

----------


## مها عبدالكريم

نماذج الاسئلة:-
 1- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
2-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال-
3- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
4-وضح مفهوم الجزاء الجنائى مع ذكر خصائصة بالتوضيح ؟
5-وضح صور اسباب الباحة مع ذكر الشروط العمة لاستعمال الحق كسبب للاباحة ؟
6-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال على هذا؟
*7- ما الفرق بين التحريض والمساعدة و الاتفاق*؟

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

**هل يسري مبدأ الإقليمية على الاشتراك في الجريمة ؟*
ما الفرق بين الجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية؟
ماهى صور الشروع فى الجريمة؟
تكلم عن القصد الجنائى فى الجريمة؟

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

ما الفرق *بين**:*
*1-* *العدول**الاختياري والتوبة الإيجابية*

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

يجب لإعمال مبدأ الإقليمية أن تقع الجريمة*كلها في إقليم الدولة (ما مدى صحة تلك العبارة**)*

----------


## حسام جمال محمود

*بسبب مظهر الثراء الفاحش الذى يبدو عليه احدى الفلات التى كان يمر ( ا)فى طربق ذهابه الى العمل فقد قرر السطو على هذه الفيلا وسرقتها.وحتى يتمكن من تنفيذ مخططه الاجرامى اعد عدته وظل يراقب حركة سكان الفيلا وفى يوم من الايام علم بخل الفيلا من سكانها قذهب واخذ يسرق ما بها لكنه اثناء سرقته سمع صوت يحم حول الفيلا فترك مااخذه وفر هاربا.*
*هل يعتبر ( ا)بما باشرهمن سلوك قد شرع فى ارتكاب جريمة السرقة؟*
*هل يصح اعتبار ( ا) قد عدل عن السرقة عدولا يعفيه من العقاب المقرر قانونا للشروع؟*

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

1-قارن بين النشاط الايجابي والنشاط السلبي?

2-وضح الفرق بين العدول الايجابى والتوبة الايجابية من حيث لحظة وقوع كل منهما مستدلا على ذلك بذكر أمثلة مع بيان عقوبة كل منهما؟

3-اشرح مخالفة القوانين و اللوائح كصورة من صور الخطا الغير عمدي؟

----------


## Ahmed Arafa Ahmed

نماذج الاسئلة

1-وضح المقصود بمبدا الشرعية الجنائية وفرق بينة وبين الشرعية الاجرائية
2-وضح عناصر الركن المعنوى للجريمة ثم اعرض لصور الخطا غير العمدى
3-وضح المقصود بجريمة الشروع مبينا اركانها وعقوبتها
4-وضح المقصود بالشريك مبينا صور الاشتراك والعقاب على جريمة الشريك
5-فرق بين اسباب الاباحة وموانع العقاب مع التوضيح بامثلة ثم اعرض لصور امتناع المسئولية الجنائية بايجاز

----------


## ميار سامي عبدالرحيم

1- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
2-ما الفرق بين القصد الاحتمالى والقصد المباشر مع ذكر جريمة كمثال-
3- عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟

4-قارن بين النشاط الايجابي والنشاط السلبي?

5-وضح الفرق بين العدول الايجابى والتوبة الايجابية من حيث لحظة وقوع كل منهما مستدلا على ذلك بذكر أمثلة مع بيان عقوبة كل منهما؟

6-اشرح مخالفة القوانين و اللوائح كصورة من صور الخطا الغير عمدي؟

----------


## nayra mohamed

1-عرف مبدأ الشرعية ثم تكلم عن الضانات التي يحققها؟
2-تكلم عن مبدأ العينية في نطاق تطبيق العقوبات على الجرائم الواقعة خارج البلاد؟
3-ما المقصود بالأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات وما شروط إعمال قاعدة الأثر الفوري؟
4-تكلم عن تقدير التقسيم الثلاثي للجرائم؟
5-عرف جرائم العادة مع توضيح شروط الاعتياد؟
6-هل يمكن وقوع الجرائم بالنشاط السلبي؟
7-ما هي صور الخطأ غير العمدي؟
8-فرق بين العدول الاختياري والتوبة الايجابية؟
9-عرف الشريك مع ذكر أهمية التمييز بينه وبين الفاعل؟
10-ما هي شروط الدفاع الشرعي؟

----------


## نوران فتحى

1- ما هي صور القانون الأصلح للمتهم, وما هو معيار تحديده؟
2- ما الفرق بين الجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية؟
3- ما المقصود بالقصد الجنائي ومتى ينتفي عن الجريمة؟
4-عرف مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية مع ذكرشروط الاعمال بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية ؟
5-هل يعد الشرط المسبق ضرورى لوقوع الجرائم نعم أم لا مع ذكر السبب؟
6-قارن بين المذهب الموضوعى والمذهب الشخصى مع بيان بأى المذاهب أخذ به القضاء المصرى؟

----------


## nourakoura

[grade="FF0000 DC143C FF7F50 FF6347"]noura koura[/grade]-عرف مبدأ الشرعية ثم تكلم عن الضانات التي يحققها؟
2[read][read]*[align=justify]-تكلم عن مبدأ العينية في نطاق تطبيق العقوبات على الجرائم الواقعة خارج البلاد؟
3-ما المقصود بالأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات وما شروط إعمال قاعدة الأثر الفوري؟
4-تكلم عن تقدير التقسيم الثلاثي للجرائم؟
5-عرف جرائم العادة مع توضيح شروط الاعتياد؟
6-هل يمكن وقوع الجرائم بالنشاط السلبي؟
7-ما هي صور الخطأ غير العمدي؟
8-فرق بين العدول الاختياري والتوبة الايجابية؟
9-عرف الشريك مع ذكر أهمية التمييز بينه وبين الفاعل؟
10-ما هي شروط الدفاع الشرعي[/align]*؟[/QUOTE][/read[/read]]

----------


## Dina amer

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------

